# Electronic Devices in the Classroom: Whats your policy?



## unleashedfury (Feb 7, 2014)

A friend of mine setup a CPR class for the Fire Dept. at our station since he had to stay on duty and there was 20 students he asked if I would mind teaching and assisting him in teaching the class. We always help each other out so I said sure I don't mind. 

I did my usual presentation with power point slides and the first part I introduce myself, who I am what I do blah blah blah. The next thing I say is my class room policy. Cellphones, Pagers, and electronic devices are to be OFF & AWAY! I feel as if they are a distraction, and I find it disrespectful to the instructor. My other rule is we are all adults. If you fall asleep you are dismissed. If you feel that you are that tired that you are going to fall asleep stand up, walk around do whatever you need to to avoid falling asleep. 

I usually cut loose a 10 minute break on the hour so that you can handle whatever you need to, Phone calls, smoke, grab a drink, take a leak whatever. On the first break. the leader of the FD group (was a line officer or something) was telling me that my policies are way to harsh as its only CPR? and they are only taking it to add on to their Fire stuff. I politely said well, If you are holding an in house training do you want the trainees ignoring you, sleeping or texting away while your trying to educate. Apparently that's different because its firefighting :unsure:

So I ask the instructors of the forum. Whats your policy?


----------



## Jmo371 (Feb 7, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> A friend of mine setup a CPR class for the Fire Dept. at our station since he had to stay on duty and there was 20 students he asked if I would mind teaching and assisting him in teaching the class. We always help each other out so I said sure I don't mind.
> 
> I did my usual presentation with power point slides and the first part I introduce myself, who I am what I do blah blah blah. The next thing I say is my class room policy. Cellphones, Pagers, and electronic devices are to be OFF & AWAY! I feel as if they are a distraction, and I find it disrespectful to the instructor. My other rule is we are all adults. If you fall asleep you are dismissed. If you feel that you are that tired that you are going to fall asleep stand up, walk around do whatever you need to to avoid falling asleep.
> 
> ...



It's only CPR...until you need it to save a life especially Fire and other first responders.  In my dept(volunteer) we often beat an ambulance and if we do you better believe that cpr/aed/bvm will be initiated from the get go....."just cpr"...da fak


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2014)

Every class I have been in is the exact same. No electronics. If you get tired stand up. 50 minutes of lecture followed by a 10 minute break.


----------



## RescueRider724 (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree every class I have taken in the fire service and ems all the instructors require you turn everything off or leave the class.


----------



## 46Young (Feb 7, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> A friend of mine setup a CPR class for the Fire Dept. at our station since he had to stay on duty and there was 20 students he asked if I would mind teaching and assisting him in teaching the class. We always help each other out so I said sure I don't mind.
> 
> I did my usual presentation with power point slides and the first part I introduce myself, who I am what I do blah blah blah. The next thing I say is my class room policy. Cellphones, Pagers, and electronic devices are to be OFF & AWAY! I feel as if they are a distraction, and I find it disrespectful to the instructor. My other rule is we are all adults. If you fall asleep you are dismissed. If you feel that you are that tired that you are going to fall asleep stand up, walk around do whatever you need to to avoid falling asleep.
> 
> ...



Our policies are the same as yours. We do an online skills portion that must be completed before class, and we won't allow testing if the candidate doesn't produce the certificate. 

As far as CPR being different from firefighting, show future classes this article about one of our retired Lieutenants:

His fellow colleagues were even there for him and returned the favor by saving his life when Urps went into cardiac arrest while running. Ward recalls the day that they received the call for an officer down as "the best and worst day of my life."

http://greateralexandria.patch.com/...fighter-recalls-long-career-in-fairfax-county

His fellow colleagues were even there for him and returned the favor by saving his life when Urps went into cardiac arrest while running. Ward recalls the day that they received the call for an officer down as "the best and worst day of my life."

"What I remember is I was doing PTS physical fitness and going through a cool down walk," Urps explained. Then I remember falling over. The next thing I remember is the guys standing over me. The guy who found me and called it in, we've been best friends for 30 years."

After the incident, Urps went through triple bypass surgery and miraculously returned to duty six months later. Urps' last day at Station 11 was Aug. 9 — a day Linhart and Ward said was full of emotion. His retirement party was Aug. 23 and Linhart said it's the biggest turn out he has seen for a retirement party since he has been with the department.


Show this article, and then ask the class to get serious about their CPR skills, because they, or the person sitting next to them, could be the one that will need it.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Feb 7, 2014)

We're allowed to have our devices out and on, but we're expected to act professional and use them "appropriately". Reading a couple txts, making a quickly reply or two is fine. Sitting there the whole time buried in the phone txting through the whole class is NOT okay.

If my kid's school or the nanny calls while I'm in a class, I'm going to answer it. I'll leave the room and not make it a disturbance to the entire class, but if the school calls there's a good reason for it and I need to know what it is.  A family emergency trumps a training event any day. And I'm glad my agency understands this. 

We're given liberal policies, and expected to not abuse or take advantage of them. People are very good about not abusing the policy, we're treated like adults and allowed to keep an eye on the phone instead of having to hide it under the desk like schoolchildren.  If someone is spending too much time looking at their phone, they'll be told to put it away. That does not happen often, as we're grateful for the liberal policy and don't abuse it.


----------



## 46Young (Feb 7, 2014)

AtlasFlyer said:


> We're allowed to have our devices out and on, but we're expected to act professional and use them "appropriately". Reading a couple txts, making a quickly reply or two is fine. Sitting there the whole time buried in the phone txting through the whole class is NOT okay.
> 
> If my kid's school or the nanny calls while I'm in a class, I'm going to answer it. I'll leave the room and not make it a disturbance to the entire class, but if the school calls there's a good reason for it and I need to know what it is.  A family emergency trumps a training event any day. And I'm glad my agency understands this.
> 
> We're given liberal policies, and expected to not abuse or take advantage of them. People are very good about not abusing the policy, we're treated like adults and allowed to keep an eye on the phone instead of having to hide it under the desk like schoolchildren.  If someone is spending too much time looking at their phone, they'll be told to put it away. That does not happen often, as we're grateful for the liberal policy and don't abuse it.



My college's testing center had a similar discussion with a parent that insisted on keeping their phone with them in case of emergency. The parent was told to provide their child's caretaker with the facility's number, so that they could be reached in case of emergency. The phone is to remain off. The same should go for CPR students - text and call on the breaks, but during class, there should be no distractions whatsoever. If there is an emergency from work or from home, the student can be reached via the facility's landline. Otherwise, I can't see any reason to be contacted that can't wait for less than an hour for break time.


----------



## RebelAngel (Feb 7, 2014)

Breaks every hour, though it can be a little late or a little early depending on when we come to a stopping point. No electronics allowed on or to be checked during class time, only before class starts and on breaks. Instructor didn't cover sleeping in class, I think it's pretty unnecessary. We seem to be a good bunch of people ready to learn.


----------



## RebelAngel (Feb 7, 2014)

Same here. My family has the number to the Fire/EMS Bureau where the classes are held and the Instructor's extension, as well as the Coordinator's extension.

I have my phone on, but on vibrate and in my purse that sits on the floor, and do not check it until break time. They would be SOL if they tried to call my cell during class time. True emergency, call the room. 



46Young said:


> My college's testing center had a similar discussion with a parent that insisted on keeping their phone with them in case of emergency. The parent was told to provide their child's caretaker with the facility's number, so that they could be reached in case of emergency. The phone is to remain off. The same should go for CPR students - text and call on the breaks, but during class, there should be no distractions whatsoever. If there is an emergency from work or from home, the student can be reached via the facility's landline. Otherwise, I can't see any reason to be contacted that can't wait for less than an hour for break time.


----------



## 46Young (Feb 7, 2014)

RebelAngel said:


> Same here. My family has the number to the Fire/EMS Bureau where the classes are held and the Instructor's extension, as well as the Coordinator's extension.
> 
> I have my phone on, but on vibrate and in my purse that sits on the floor, and do not check it until break time. They would be SOL if they tried to call my cell during class time. True emergency, call the room.



I wonder what people did before cell phones and texting existed? I've seen people web surfing in their car at red lights (hopefully only red lights).


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2014)

Jmo371 said:


> It's only CPR...until you need it to save a life especially Fire and other first responders.  In my dept(volunteer) we often beat an ambulance and if we do you better believe that cpr/aed/bvm will be initiated from the get go....."just cpr"...da fak




Actually, after you've done CPR a couple of times on real people, it becomes "just CPR." Spare me the hour long course, I can read Circulation just like any other adult can. (PS, the hospitals were doing 2010 guidelines (i.e. "don't stop compressions with an advanced airway" and "pit crew style resuscitations" before 2010).

Let's not get into the fact that the AHA videos are rubbish.

I'll also add that the best CPR course I ever took was a recert course at a hospital I was volunteering at. Take the written, take the skills test, get new card. In and out in less than 15 minutes. If I can pass the skills test and the written test, why do I have to listen to the same old lecture again?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2014)

One last thing that I think deserves its own post. EMS providers are supposed to be experts on prehospital emergency care. Professionals even. Would it surprise you that the American College of Emergency Physicians (think NAEMT, except people actually care what ACEP says in their position statements and lobbying) has a position paper saying that "_ _ LS" courses (i.e. ACLS, PALS, ATLS, etc) are pointless and should serve nor purpose when it comes to evaluating board certified emergency physicians? Oh, and physicians renew their board certifications about once in 10 years, not ever 2 years like the NREMT requires (NREMT is essentially the equivalent of  the American Board of Emergency Medicine in the sense that it's a private entity that certifies that it's members has a certain amount of initial training and meets certain minimum standards of knowledge). 

http://www.acep.org/Clinical---Prac...ne-as-Criteria-for-Privileging-or-Employment/


----------



## Jmo371 (Feb 7, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Actually, after you've done CPR a couple of times on real people, it becomes "just CPR." Spare me the hour long course, I can read Circulation just like any other adult can. (PS, the hospitals were doing 2010 guidelines (i.e. "don't stop compressions with an advanced airway" and "pit crew style resuscitations" before 2010).
> 
> Let's not get into the fact that the AHA videos are rubbish.
> 
> I'll also add that the best CPR course I ever took was a recert course at a hospital I was volunteering at. Take the written, take the skills test, get new card. In and out in less than 15 minutes. If I can pass the skills test and the written test, why do I have to listen to the same old lecture again?



Yes but most don't have to do cpr especially if they are not an emt/medic also that is why arc lets you challenge the course


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 7, 2014)

AtlasFlyer said:


> *We're allowed to have our devices out and on, but we're expected to act professional and use them "appropriately". Reading a couple txts, making a quickly reply or two is fine. *Sitting there the whole time buried in the phone txting through the whole class is NOT okay.
> 
> *If my kid's school or the nanny calls while I'm in a class, I'm going to answer it. I'll leave the room and not make it a disturbance to the entire class, but if the school calls there's a good reason for it and I need to know what it is.  A family emergency trumps a training event any day.* And I'm glad my agency understands this.
> 
> We're given liberal policies, and expected to not abuse or take advantage of them. *People are very good about not abusing the policy,* we're treated like adults and allowed to keep an eye on the phone instead of having to hide it under the desk like schoolchildren.  If someone is spending too much time looking at their phone, they'll be told to put it away. That does not happen often, as we're grateful for the liberal policy and don't abuse it.



Exactly this. 

I'm an adult and a professional, and I'll make sure to pay attention and not to disrupt your class if you make sure not to treat me like a child, mmkay? 

Respect goes both ways. 



46Young said:


> I wonder what people did before cell phones and texting existed?



What they did was often have a hard time getting a hold of you when it was important. Cell phones are a big advancement in that way. 

I'm not going to expect my kids' school and all my family members to keep a list of all the numbers for all the places I might be, along with a corresponding schedule of when to call which number.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 7, 2014)

*Whats your policy?*

I have no problem with restricting their use but forcing people to deactivate them is crossing a line. 

Tell your nanny to call the facility? Really? There's zero reason you can't have a silenced cellphone in your pocket, if it rings and it's not important ignore it, if it's something you need to handle get up, leave the classroom and handle your business. 

We're adults, let's act like it.


----------



## 46Young (Feb 7, 2014)

Halothane said:


> What they did was often have a hard time getting a hold of you when it was important. Cell phones are a big advancement in that way.
> 
> I'm not going to expect my kids' school and all my family members to keep a list of all the numbers for all the places I might be, along with a corresponding schedule of when to call which number.



We had beepers.


----------



## RescueRider724 (Feb 7, 2014)

46Young said:


> We had beepers.



Now you are showing your age..lol Had one of those things in law enforcement, hated it, would always go off at the worst time "code 11" "code 11" and boom your flying at 100 miles an hour to get the bus before it leaves with the LT and the team on it and you are not there.....:unsure:


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 8, 2014)

Being one who teaches and takes classes, I can say that the standard varies.
Teaching a class of recruits is different than teaching 20-year firemen.

In general, silenced devices and taking calls out of the room is fine.
If somebody wants to ignore what I am teaching so that they can jib jab on their phone, as long as they understand the core materials and are not distracting their neighbors, there's really no skin off my back. I didn't make the stuff up. In general, these are not new ideas. This person may simply need to fulfill an hours requirement. When I know the subject matter is dry, I bring a bowl of candy. If they fall asleep, I throw Smarties at them; it wakes them up, offers a sugar charge and makes a point.

If they are distracting those around them or demonstrate real deficiencies when it comes to written and manipulative tests, this becomes a different matter. I have a side conversation in an attempt to correct. If the behavior continues, I will dismiss them. If they fail the exams, I will help them remediate but will not go out of my way if it is obvious that I care more than they do.

Recruit academies are different. Rules are rigid and offer few exceptions. The rigid nature of the academy is a lesson of its own. There should always be provisions for family emergencies, and we should support those who experience them.

Bottom line, you need to be a student advocate. If you explain your expectations as concepts rather than rules and consequences, you may keep from shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 12, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Being one who teaches and takes classes, I can say that the standard varies.
> Teaching a class of recruits is different than teaching 20-year firemen.
> 
> In general, silenced devices and taking calls out of the room is fine.
> ...



What I meant by Off and away is more of a "if its silenced" and your not staring at it all class. I really don't care. I do understand as a parent of 2 that things can happen. Trust me I know. It happened to me already. 

I was just sick of people coming into class. parking their arse in a chair signing the roster and expecting a card cause they showed up. 

I have honestly had students fail CPR before. I don't kick them out. I'll gladly offer remediation and a retest. And I even stated that before the class I understand that this isn't what you do everyday and this isn't what you want to do everyday. But if your one of the students that comes in sits in a chair plays with your phone all night, fail the exam and then expect remediation its just not going to happen. If you put a conscious effort into the class. and didn't get all the points. I'll gladly go over it.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 12, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Actually, after you've done CPR a couple of times on real people, it becomes "just CPR." Spare me the hour long course,


there are changes.  ever if it's just the ratio's of compression to ventilation, there are changes.





JPINFV said:


> I can read Circulation just like any other adult can. (PS, the hospitals were doing 2010 guidelines (i.e. "don't stop compressions with an advanced airway" and "pit crew style resuscitations" before 2010).


and yet, your bosses want an instructor giving the presentation.  go figure.  What is so hard about just doing what is asked of you?





JPINFV said:


> Let's not get into the fact that the AHA videos are rubbish.


they really, really are.  but that's what AHA designs, and that's what your  boss wants you to use.  The blood borne pathogens videos are even worse.





JPINFV said:


> I'll also add that the best CPR course I ever took was a recert course at a hospital I was volunteering at. Take the written, take the skills test, get new card. In and out in less than 15 minutes. If I can pass the skills test and the written test, why do I have to listen to the same old lecture again?


honestly?  you don't.  but much of education comes down to the lowest common denominator, so if the hospital requires every one to have a AHA CPR card, than the head of the cardiology department  needs to sit through the same video.  Why don't you just help someone in class who isn't as smart as you?

My policy is cell phones are on silent, don't text, stop playing on your iPad, and pay attention.  If you fail a class because you are glued to your phone and not paying attention, than whose fault is that?  it's 8 hours of your day (for an all day class), and you get breaks.... most of the time it can wait, and if you need to answer, just step out.  We are all adults, but don't spend the entire class outside on the phone.

I also say that you should have a crew who isn't in class available for any emergency calls.  If i'm teaching an in house class, than the captain can assign a crew to handle any calls that come in (preferably people who aren't attending the class).  The only way I will let the entire class go is for a working fire dispatch or a rescue assignment, and then there is a good change I'm going to be on the engine with the rest of the class.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 13, 2014)

DrParasite said:


> there are changes. ever if it's just the ratio's of compression to ventilation, there are changes.


You're right there are changes. Those changes are published every 5 years in Circulation before they even 'train the trainers.' There isn't some sort of special refresher course every time evidence based medicine changes or every other sort of guideline changes. What makes CPR so special that I have to watch a video to tell me that the ratio changes, when I knew the ratio changes because I read the paper where AHA announces the changes as well as the rational behind said changes? 



> and yet, your bosses want an instructor giving the presentation. go figure. What is so hard about just doing what is asked of you?


So we should just do what our "bosses" say and never ask "What's the point?" nor advocate for change when the answer leaves us lacking? That's the entire point of the ACEP position paper in regards to residency trained EM physicians. If every AHA _LS policy has the footnote of "consult experts," why should the experts have to sit through AHA training? Shouldn't the experts be up to date on the evidence based science anyways?



> honestly? you don't. but much of education comes down to the lowest common denominator, so if the hospital requires every one to have a AHA CPR card, than the head of the cardiology department needs to sit through the same video. Why don't you just help someone in class who isn't as smart as you?


 
1. The head of cardiology doesn't need ACLS training any more than the board certified emergency physician. 
2. Physicians, by and large, aren't "employees" of hospitals. We're contractors. 
3. Requirments can be changed and should be tailored to the education of each group. Why should an expert in the subject matter be requried to take base level merit badge courses?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 13, 2014)

Jmo371 said:


> Yes but most don't have to do cpr especially if they are not an emt/medic also that is why arc lets you challenge the course


 
If someone needs to do compressions while waiting for the calvary to arrive, that physician better be doing compressions. Sure, we might get switched out quickly to run the code, but I digress. Additionally, any medical student who is rotating through a hospital with any sort of acuity will have plenty of oppertunities to do compressions while responding to both inhospital codes and prehospital codes that are transported to the hospital.


----------



## NPO (Feb 13, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> If you are holding an in house training do you want the trainees ignoring you, sleeping or texting away while your trying to educate. Apparently that's different because its firefighting :unsure:
> 
> So I ask the instructors of the forum. Whats your policy?



My situation is a little different. Most of my students are happy to learn and their minds are sponges as I work with EMT students. I also believe its their choice to do what they want. They are paying for their seat so if they want to goof off and ignore what's going on, fine. But don't detract from others learning. 

In your situation I think you're not wrong. Personally I don't have a "no cellphone policy" in fact, I encourage it. Students often ask "why?" or a specific statistic. To me the best part of teaching is learning. If they ask something I don't know, or something I say comes into question I have no quams about finding the correct answer. Pull out your phone and fine a (reputable) answer. But that's me and I grew up in the generation of cell phones. 

Heck, if I was you and he said that go me I'd assign everyone to write an essay on the effectiveness of quality CPR, ventilations and what gives the best chances of ROSC. 

But something tells me those essays would never be turned in.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 13, 2014)

I can see the both sides of the whole alphabet course thing. 

On one hand, of course physicians don't _need_ to be formerly "instructed" on simple guideline changes, especially by instructors who usually have much less training on the subject matter than the physicians do. I can certainly see why ED doctors who keep up with the literature and run codes often feel like it's a waste of time, if not insulting, to be required to sit through ACLS every 2 years.

On the other hand, doctors are people too, and the reality is that many clinicians, physicians included, simply _won't_ keep up with these changes on their own. We've all seen examples of doctors in the ED and elsewhere who weren't nearly as up on the algorithms as the paramedics. To some degree this might be understandable, since running codes is actually a small part of what most physicians do, and many have the attitude that the minor changes in these guidelines are unimportant and very unlikely to impact outcomes. Is it really that big a deal if we forget parts of the update we read a while back and still give some atropine to someone in asystole, or give some epi after the vaso?  

Personally, I like the _idea_ of alphabet courses for keeping everyone - paramedics and physicians, nurses and respiratory therapists - updated and on the same page. Everyone knows the same guidelines and the rationale for them. It doesn't work for everything obviously, but for events that are amenable to a standardized approach, I think they make sense. But I certainly understand why people don't like to be told that they have to sit through the courses. Perhaps if the programs were taught better people wouldn't mind quite so much.


----------



## I love ems (Feb 15, 2014)

*CPR Instructor*

I have my students turn there devices on vibrate and that way they can answer them in case of an emergency.  Phone calls and texting are for breaks.
If your students are falling asleep it may be that you are boring! Try to step it up a little.  Anytime I have fallen asleep in a class it was because the instructor was as dry as a bone, or presented the material in a style that I don't learn well by.  Lets face it, the AHA CPR videos are a drag and nobody likes them.


----------



## Kevinf (Feb 15, 2014)

I tend to agree with the above... treat your students like adults (meaning also that you are willing to kick out anyone who is a disturbance to the class after one warning... it goes both ways) and make sure that you are engaging the classes attention. If the instructor is interesting, the students will stay interested.


----------



## hogdweeb (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm not an instructor of any sort...but when im in class, even if it "just a cpr" refresher... I like everyone to be paying attention. I dont want to be first on scene with a CPR, and the next guy  was texting the whole time and forgot what to do cause its been 3 years since he needed it. Unfortunately...your issue is the same with the dept im on. people dont take training seriously. if its firematics...our lives depend on it. if its medical, our neighbors and complete strangers lives depend on it. theres no difference in how serious we should take it.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 15, 2014)

hogdweeb said:


> I'm not an instructor of any sort...but when im in class, even if it "just a cpr" refresher... I like everyone to be paying attention. I dont want to be first on scene with a CPR, and the next guy  was texting the whole time and forgot what to do cause its been 3 years since he needed it. Unfortunately...your issue is the same with the dept im on. people dont take training seriously. if its firematics...our lives depend on it. if its medical, our neighbors and complete strangers lives depend on it. theres no difference in how serious we should take it.




It's a false assumption to think that everyone needs information spoon fed to us. If the JNC changes the guidelines for diagnosing and treating HTN, they don't expect all of the physicians to run out and take a course to have it taught to us.


----------



## hogdweeb (Feb 15, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> It's a false assumption to think that everyone needs information spoon fed to us. If the JNC changes the guidelines for diagnosing and treating HTN, they don't expect all of the physicians to run out and take a course to have it taught to us.


youre right, we dont and shouldnt need the info spoon fed to us. but if youre going to sit in a class...pay attention.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 15, 2014)

As ARC instructor and also doing the ASHI thing for pay at sites:
1. I prefer the devices off. If they bug anyone they need to go off or the holder needs to go in the hall.

2. I had a class of overgrown at-risk-youths (all had hit 21 yrs or more), some defiantly texted etc in class, but we just pressed on. They did as del as those who didn't, and this was not a refresher.

So, I say to my classes that while I don't appreciate devices ringing and texting going on, I only insist upon it not being an interruption, and that they be off during the test. (Then we don't test half the time, either IAW new ARC rule, or with ASHI because their floor work was pristine). If they miss something and don't pass, it is their fault. I have extremely little of it going on nowadays.

I'm unimpressed by the "studies" (opinion pieces) purporting that accessing internet while I'm presenting a curriculum (don't choke, DE!   ) actually improves the experience.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 15, 2014)

hogdweeb said:


> I'm not an instructor of any sort...but when im in class, even if it "just a cpr" refresher... I like everyone to be paying attention. I dont want to be first on scene with a CPR, and the next guy  was texting the whole time and forgot what to do cause its been 3 years since he needed it. Unfortunately...your issue is the same with the dept im on. people dont take training seriously. if its firematics...our lives depend on it. if its medical, our neighbors and complete strangers lives depend on it. theres no difference in how serious we should take it.



For what it's worth, I can listen and check email at the same time. I can have text message conversations going on and not really miss what you are saying. I was a doodler in high school. Once u say something new or start describing a concept that I don't fully understand, I will perk up and engage. I know that not all people are like this so I make sure that I am not disruptive. When I teach, I give the benefit of the doubt to those who don't look as if they are paying attention. If I am teaching a 40-hour course, I will know by the end of the first day exactly what kind of student you are by the questions you ask and how you are with the practical exercises. 

Honestly, CPR is CPR. Push hard and fast. If you really think it is more complex than that, you are the one who needs to be listening. Worry about yourself... I'm good.


----------



## emtnoah (Feb 24, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Every class I have been in is the exact same. No electronics. If you get tired stand up. 50 minutes of lecture followed by a 10 minute break.



Same here. Except not as long. Lol!


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 24, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Honestly, CPR is CPR. Push hard and fast. If you really think it is more complex than that, you are the one who needs to be listening. Worry about yourself... I'm good.



Well, you have layperson hands only CPR down pat. Congratulations.:rofl:

(Was that a joke? Did I get punked?).


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 24, 2014)

emtnoah said:


> Same here. Except not as long. Lol!



I give my full day classes a 45 min lunch and they often opt to press on through the afternoon.


----------

